# Varmit gun



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

H & R 223 bull barrel rifle,i bought gun years ago brand new and never used it.comes with vortex scope , lifetime warranty, gun was only shot 1 time by point blank gun store when they mounted and bore sighted it.lake county ohio,,,$500 all boxes,pamphlets,for gun and scope also.pick up only.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
50 rounds of ammo included
Bump $475





























Bump


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Bump,,,+100 rounds

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Pm'd


----------

